# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Ngon lạ như mì vịt tiềm... chiên giòn - Ẩm thực Sài Gòn

## dungntn

Trong những món hủ tiếu hiện diện ở Sài Gòn, hủ tiếu sa tế có lẽ là món bí ẩn nhất về nguồn gốc cũng như cách thưởng thức. Người  thì cho rằng món này là do người Triều Châu đem vào Sài Gòn, người thì  dựa trên lập luận "sa tế của Chà" (là cách người Sài Gòn xưa gọi  chung những người đến từ đảo Java, về sau này dùng để gọi tất cả những  người có màu da ngăm ngăm như Chà Bom bay (Bombay, Ấn Ðộ), Chà Ma ní  (Manila, Phillipines)...) mà cho rằng đây là kiểu ăn của người Chà Và  lai trộn với kiểu ăn người Minh Hương Chợ Lớn. Và cho đến nay vẫn chưa  ngã ngũ hoàn toàn.
 Còn ở món mì, kiểu ăn nhiều tranh cãi nhất về nguồn gốc thuộc về món  mì vịt tiềm. Bởi lẽ ngay chính người Hoa bán món này từ những ngày đầu  tiên trên đường La Cai (gọi trại từ chữ "Lacaze", ngày nay là đường  Nguyễn Tri Phương thuộc quận 05 và quận 10) cũng thừa nhận "ở bên Trung  Hoa không có món này”. Manh mối duy nhất đến từ lời kể lại của ông ngoại  chủ quán Hải Ký ngày nay (349 - 351 Nguyễn Trãi, quận 05), cho rằng  người bán món mì vịt tiềm đầu tiên ở Sài Gòn đến từ Hải Phòng, bán trên  con đường Lacaze sầm uất từ đầu thế kỷ 20, còn ông chỉ là người bán  sau đó. 


 

Nhắc đến mì vịt tiềm, người ta nhớ đến miếng vịt to thơm phức mùi mùi  thuốc Bắc, ăn kèm với đu đủ bào miếng lớn dai dai và chén mù tạt màu  vàng (đọc trại đi từ chữ "mustard sauce", loại nước chấm thường thấy  trong các món Tây). Món này ăn khô là ngon nhất, vì vừa có thể tận  hưởng chén nước lèo thơm phức mùi tiềm đặc trưng, vừa cảm nhận được vị  ngon của cọng mì.
 Kiểu ăn vịt tiềm chiên giòn này vừa xuất hiện vài năm nay ở Sài Gòn, trước là ở Hải Ký mì gia (quận  05), sau này là Tân Tòng Lợi trên đường Võ Vần Tần (quận 03). Miếng vịt  sau khi được tiềm sơ sẽ chiên giòn lên, khi chiên phải rất khéo léo để  lớp da giòn mà vẫn giữ nguyên mùi tiềm thoang thoảng, đối lập hoàn toàn  với miếng vịt tiềm truyền thống với lớp da mềm nhũn. Vị ngọt của thịt  vịt vì thế cũng đậm đà hơn phần nào.     




(Theo saigonamthuc.thanhnien.com.vn)






Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)* 



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon* 



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Nhìn hấp dẫn ghê

----------

